

Gadsby: 50,000 Word Novel Without The Letter "E" - nyellin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadsby_(novel)

======
dalke
Some years after I read about Gadsby I heard people talking about "The Great
Gatsby." I was very confused about why there was an "e" in the title of the
book which was supposed to contain no "e"s.

